# Learning the Sony A7 II



## The_Traveler (Dec 27, 2014)

So far this has been a bit of a struggle for me.
I am too hyper to watch videos and the Sony 'manual' that comes with the camera is less than useless - and their on-line manual is even worse.
The first thing I learned was that the new format files must be converted to DNG before LR will see and accept them. Of course Adobe has a great many versions of the DNG converter up and don't bother removing the previous ones so until I found the absolute latest one, version 8.7.1 about 2 weeks old, my files were invisible.
The A7 is remarkably solid and ergonomic and so far all the changes fall quickly to hand.
The date and time wouldn't stay set, finally I found that, officially, the camera had to sit with a charged battery 'for 24 hours' until the internal battery that powers the clock gets charged.
That, as it turns out isn't quite right.
Just putting in a battery that has been charged externally won't do it.
It must sit on the internal charger for, in my case 30+ hours, but not it seems to be holding the time/date.

I have bought a video and an A7 book and will work my way through those.
So far the lens seems good, the camera is solid enough to feel right when I make an exposure and the finder and monitor are excellent.
To guard against the battery problem I have bought three extras.

More later as I learn.

As for images.

My favorite sit-down place to shoot:
Nothing spectacular - just a fairly high dynamic range position to see how the images look.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 27, 2014)

I use Capture One 7 for editing and found it very easy to set up, i also find it strong and ergonamic great little camera' just had a quick play with an early shot while trying it out

as shot





shadow recovery





and a crop


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 27, 2014)

That looks like top notch, world class, wonderful IQ. You have ... what ... about 36 zones ...?


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 31, 2014)

The first issue for me, after getting the camera just working was to learn how to set the multi-function button so that I can move the focus spot quickly.

The instructions on the web were a bit confusing; they assumed a familiarity with the menu system I didn't have yet.
And when I followed them it didn't seem to work.
Finally, I put in a step that wasn't mentioned and it works perfectly.
Selecting is always done by pressing on the center button of the multi-function dial (that Sony has labelled _*display*_ for some odd reason)




First be very certain that the *center lock focus* and *smile face detect *are _*off*_
These seem to overrride all other focus spot movements.




Then select _*focus area flexible spot S*_
The S allows you to resize the focus area by rotating the multi-focus dial.



Then go to Custom Setting and choose *custom key setting*



Then choose *center button* and select* standard*



Now moving the focus area is simply done by touching the center of the multi-function dial and then using the outer rim to move it around.
If you want to enlarge or shrink the focus point, just rotate the dial.
Much easier done than said.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 31, 2014)

Being electronic (with an enormous number of functions) and having a smaller form factor the Sony is a huge-fly-by wire puzzle and it takes a bit of study to 'master' all the functions.
Now that I've got the basic down, I'll study the rest for the next month.
I have Friedman's book on my kindle and will take that along on my trip.


----------



## bribrius (Dec 31, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> Being electronic (with an enormous number of functions) and having a smaller form factor the Sony is a huge-fly-by wire puzzle and it takes a bit of study to 'master' all the functions.
> Now that I've got the basic down, I'll study the rest for the next month.
> I have Friedman's book on my kindle and will take that along on my trip.


is that weather proof and sealed? Sounds complex, but looks like it has amazing iq.


----------

